# شركات عالمية بمجال التبريد والتكييف



## JEBRIL (17 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم

أخواني أدعوكم لزيارة أفضل شركات التبريد والتكييف العالمية علي الشبكة

والسلام عليكم

http://cool-info.co.uk/links/refriglnk.html

http://cool-info.co.uk/


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 مايو 2006)

ما شاء الله ..
جزاكم الله كل خير ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ..
وفقكم الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (19 مايو 2006)

*موقع أكثر من رائع!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم جبريل, جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموقع الأكثر من رائع
تحياتي :7:​


----------



## nofal (28 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Waleed Engr (28 مايو 2006)

نشكر الأخ (Jebril) على هذة الفائدة التي لا بد لنا من معرفتها .
جعلها الرحمن في موازين حسناتك
شكراً لك ،،،
أخوك Waleed Engr


----------



## Mmervat (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## demreal (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا 
وفقك الله


----------



## air_con (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي جبريل وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراااااا


----------



## JEBRIL (16 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم

شكرا لكم جميعا أخوتي وأتمني لكم الاستفادة من هذه المواقع

والسلام عليكم


----------



## sameh3d (21 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الصانع (17 ديسمبر 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي الكريم جبريل, جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموقع الأكثر من رائع
> 
> تحياتي :7:​


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك

:75: :75: :75:​


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## FAWZY19682 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## usama_2006 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (20 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووور جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد شخشير (23 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## the lord (24 ديسمبر 2006)

وفقك اللة دائما وجزاك خير الجزاء:75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## JEBRIL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم ومع تمنياتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق
والسلام عليكم


----------



## amr fathy (26 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanks for you


----------



## حسن كهرباء (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووور 000 حسن كهرباء


----------



## رامى الصباغ 1986 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد عمل فى احد شركات التبريد واتكييف حيث اننى خريج تعليم صناعى 2009 ولدى خبره سابقه


----------



## رامى الصباغ 1986 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو من المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح اتاحة لى عمل باحدى شركات التبريد والتكييف


----------



## issam.alhiti (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم.شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (25 أغسطس 2011)

اللة يزيدك تقدماً وافر اخي المهندس جبريل


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## JEBRIL (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عني الف خير


----------



## JEBRIL (23 مارس 2012)

هل من جديد اخوتي


----------



## JEBRIL (1 مارس 2013)

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## JEBRIL (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## JEBRIL (27 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

